# Cladophora? Spirogyra?



## Hokum (25 Jan 2010)

One of my resin wood caves is growing algae, but what type is it?


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jan 2010)

Looks like hair algau


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jan 2010)

Further thought, Staghorn algaue.


----------



## Hokum (25 Jan 2010)

Hmm, i'm trying to grow algae! But I'm trying to get it to grow on my rocks for my Hillstreams to munch over.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2010)

> Further thought, Staghorn algae


I think it is possibly this as well. The strands should be greyish if it is (it is a _Compsopogon_ sp., and a Red alga, Rhodophyta). _Cladophora_ and _Spirogyra_ are both green threads ( and Green algae Chlorophyta).
cheers Darrel


----------



## Hokum (26 Jan 2010)

Its a kind of dark green.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
Now "dark green" is a tricky one, if it had been "grass green", it would have definitely been a green algae (Chlorophyta), but dark green doesn't totally discount "Staghorn algae" which is a red algae but appears dark green / grey. Is it physically tough, like a nylon thread? 
cheers Darrel


----------

